# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..8/30/15



## jd56 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hopefully with the summer winding down there have been some great finds out there.

So, let's see what classics you have found from this past week. 

Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

I did get these chrome trim tank pieces for my JC Higgins project. 
Alot rougher than I thought and probably won't be able to revive these, so the search continues.

My vision of revivals deserve better.









It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 30, 2015)

*Sunday show and tell*

Got this drop stand from flat tire(thanks don). Cleaned it up and put it on my shelby. Rob.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 30, 2015)

Went to go pick up this american flyer and I got a extra frame with it. I spent some time cleaning the bike went through everthing plus I added creme tires on it. Rides good!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 30, 2015)

Got this from underground bicycle this week thanks. Needs wood rims and correct pedals and grips.. 
Also a merkel sprocket and a set of dean tires.


----------



## ranman (Aug 30, 2015)

Trust the Truss


----------



## ranman (Aug 30, 2015)

*hiawatha*


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 30, 2015)

Just wanted to post a non-bicycle "score" I found and picked up for a good friend ; a set of 5 NOS bias-ply Universal Tire Co. W/W tires for his Model T off CL for $100! 
Needless to say...He was thrilled!


----------



## dogdart (Aug 30, 2015)

Picked up some goodies at the Bicycle Heaven show yesterday. 


37 LWB Colson Packard




Nice X-53 




And a few parts


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2015)

Found some yellow foot chanterelles today!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 30, 2015)

dogdart said:


> Picked up some goodies at the Bicycle Heaven show yesterday.
> 
> 
> 37 LWB Colson Packard
> ...



I would say you did great. Great goodies you picked up, love that lwb colson.


----------



## catfish (Aug 30, 2015)

dogdart said:


> Picked up some goodies at the Bicycle Heaven show yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice lot of stuff.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Aug 30, 2015)

Got this in.  Cleaned it, detailed it, replaced the pedals with T-10s and the tires with original G-3s.  Came out better than I'd hoped for.


----------



## catfish (Aug 30, 2015)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> View attachment 234792
> View attachment 234793
> View attachment 234794
> View attachment 234795




Nice!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 30, 2015)

*What's, bigger than a bread box, goes 30, and looks kinda kool?....Shelby/Powerbike*

Well, after MUCH screwing around, (3 frames) I finally found a frame that is compatible with a Powerbike.
I found a two speed dual cog rear coaster that sorta works for braking the rear wheel. Rigged a choke knob and throttle, even put a trunk (bread box) on her. Had to replace a lot of wrong hardware on this puppy. Almost there, but drive chain still rubs inner fender. Can't correct unless I tear it ALL down. Maybe a winter project? bri.
By the way, if you have the correct 2 cog rear hub for one of these baby's, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 30, 2015)

I didn't buy it this week but I finished it this week. It used to belong to Gertrude that owned the Pedal Pusher Bike Shop in Newport Beach so it has been out of circulation for many years.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?78269-Aerocycle


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 30, 2015)

My son picked this non bicycle related item up yesterday from Craigslist.


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 30, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> I didn't buy it this week but I finished it this week. It used to belong to Gertrude that owned the Pedal Pusher Bike Shop in Newport Beach so it has been out of circulation for many years.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?78269-Aerocycle




Do you by chance know where Gertrude got the bike? Central Illinois by chance?


----------



## the tinker (Aug 30, 2015)

Brian I like it. you are crazy man crazy!


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 30, 2015)

I bought this Colson Tandem this week fresh from decades of basement storage. 
( I need a Colson Drop stand & maybe a Badge if anyone happens to have one for sale. )


----------



## stoney (Aug 30, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> My son picked this non bicycle related item up yesterday from Craigslist.




Nice bike, I see some of the stock parts in the back ground. Some nice period accessories on the bike. I like the white, nice find.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 30, 2015)

schwinnderella said:


> Do you by chance know where Gertrude got the bike? Central Illinois by chance?



I don't know any other history on the bike, but have been told that early on when this shop was creating interest in our hobby , that a lot of the bikes they had were coming from the east.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 30, 2015)

Now that is a week of finds. Seems everybody did well.
Thanks for posting. It only proves that there are some great bikes still out there to be had.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 30, 2015)

edit


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 30, 2015)

aasmitty757 said:


> I don't know any other history on the bike, but have been told that early on when this shop was creating interest in our hobby , that a lot of the bikes they had were coming from the east.




Believe it or not I think I saw this Aerocycle 35 years ago. I recall the bike very clearly and it did have the LaSalle decal at that time.
I bought a couple of bikes and some parts around 1980 from someone in Normal, Illinois. When he was showing me the bikes he was selling, this bike was sitting there. He told me he had sold it to Gertrude Vorgang at Pedal Pusher in Newport Beach a couple of days earlier. This is the closest I ever got to buying an Aerocycle. I believe he told me he had bought it at a local farm auction. I also think I remember him saying it was the second Aerocycle he had found.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Delta disease*

I received my DELTA mechanical pencil Friday and the DELTA light display stand about 2 weeks, finally got time to put the lights on


----------



## petritl (Aug 30, 2015)

1946 bicycle tag , 1950 road atlas, IH sesquicentennial paper weight, new departure hat ( CABE) , and an awesome home made dump truck made with wood, metal skate wheels, metal screen material and a Sinclair oil can.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 30, 2015)

That dump truck is amazing!!!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 30, 2015)

petritl said:


> 1946 bicycle tag , 1950 road atlas, IH sesquicentennial paper weight, new departure hat ( CABE) , and an awesome home made dump truck made with wood, metal skate wheels, metal screen material and a Sinclair oil can.



The toy truck is so cool


----------



## petritl (Aug 30, 2015)

A closer shot of the sides of the cab that were made out of a Sinclair can


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 30, 2015)

Are the rivets hand hammered on the inside or pressed?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 30, 2015)

I love the faint outline of the door under the window


----------



## petritl (Aug 30, 2015)

No rivets , just wood and nails. I just noticed the license plate and Mack name.


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 30, 2015)

I won the rest of Jimmies bike shop in Detroit at auction for dirt cheep.
   I'll take 3-4 days to finish the cleanout.
  Over 300 new wheels in boxes or on hooks.
  Found a bunch of old track bike stuff , Boxes of vintage tools, 
  , 500 + new tires, LOTS of new/old U.S. Royal tires (Uniroyal was nearby)
   ,. just mind boggling!


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 30, 2015)

Just got the early Hawthorne home (most of it anyway) did a little cleaning and got a surprise


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow, the pictures just keep geting better , i thought it was all metal in the first pics. ,the front of the cab is awesome


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 31, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Well, after MUCH screwing around, (3 frames) I finally found a frame that is compatible with a Powerbike.
> I found a two speed dual cog rear coaster that sorta works for braking the rear wheel. Rigged a choke knob and throttle, even put a trunk (bread box) on her. Had to replace a lot of wrong hardware on this puppy. Almost there, but drive chain still rubs inner fender. Can't correct unless I tear it ALL down. Maybe a winter project? bri.
> By the way, if you have the correct 2 cog rear hub for one of these baby's, please let me know. Thanks.



Well I have to say that a bike that's bigger than a bread box to ride ha ha ha .


----------



## jd56 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm amazed and drooling over of all the finds this past week.

But, George, I'm curious, is this frame stuck in someone's butt?





And what are the odds of getting a matching AF frame on the same pick?
Nice find(s) G!
And these cleaned up nice.





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## catfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Love the homemade truck. Real Americana.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2015)

jd56 said:


> I'm amazed and drooling over of all the finds this past week.
> 
> But, George, I'm curious, is this frame stuck in someone's butt?
> 
> ...




That is one very unattractive butt if it is.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2015)

petritl said:


> No rivets , just wood and nails. I just noticed the license plate and Mack name.





Make toys for your kids?!?! Why didn't they just order some from Amazon? People were stupid back then.


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Sep 1, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> I won the rest of Jimmies bike shop in Detroit at auction for dirt cheep.
> I'll take 3-4 days to finish the cleanout.
> Over 300 new wheels in boxes or on hooks.
> Found a bunch of old track bike stuff , Boxes of vintage tools,
> ...



Very Cool!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

